# Medicare Coverage of Depression Screening



## Kelecc1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have read that on 10/14/11 The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS)announced two new national coverage determinations that cover alcohol misuse screening and behavioral counseling for Medicare beneficiaries as well as screening for depression.

Does anyone have any guidance on how to bill for this? I have the Decision Memo's regarding this approval, but I can't find guidance on the codes to use.

Any help is appreciated!!

Kelly Eccles, CPC
Summit Medical Group
Summit, NJ


----------

